# Tenegra?



## Aiki Lee (Jan 27, 2011)

An aikidoka came to our school and after talking with our chief instructor the man is now a guest instructor. His name is John Tenegra (my spelling may be off) and he is from the philipines and in his 70s. From what my teacher told me he was charged by Ueshiba's son to bring aikido to the philipines.

Now our art is aiki ninjutsu, so obviously aiki is a big part of what we do and we are no slouches at it, but this man really blew me and my training partners away. I feel safe in saying that this guy is probably the 3rd master ranked  martial artist I've met who truly deserves that title.

Does anyone here know anything about him?


----------



## K-man (Jan 27, 2011)

Himura Kenshin said:


> An aikidoka came to our school and after talking with our chief instructor the man is now a guest instructor. His name is John Tenegra (my spelling may be off) and he is from the philipines and in his 70s. From what my teacher told me he was charged by Ueshiba's son to bring aikido to the philipines.
> 
> Now our art is aiki ninjutsu, so obviously aiki is a big part of what we do and we are no slouches at it, but *this man really blew me and my training partners away. I feel safe in saying that this guy is probably the 3rd master ranked martial artist I've met who truly deserves that title.*
> 
> Does anyone here know anything about him?


Care to elaborate. What was different? 

Here's his bio.
http://papaikido.blogspot.com/2010/10/sensei-johnny-tenegra.html


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 28, 2011)

Well the man was clearly high level. he showed us how to apply our techniques in a way that was more subtle but less effective. For example, the technique shi ho nage was performed in such a way that we were locked up immediately. We are definitely glad to have him around.


----------

